# Very fitting that this section is dead



## DeliveryDude (Apr 21, 2019)

We are all screwed! :smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Totally screwed :wink2:


----------



## Biyatu (Mar 30, 2020)

screwed section


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

In the old days, I would have expected this thread to take off. There would have been a couple of pages of **** posting. This thread would have been more interesting than some of the "proper" threads 

I kinda miss those days.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I know it has happened successfully in the past here. 

But chances of forming physical meetups and gatherings in a worldwide forum is very low in general. And I think this forum, the active user base is nowhere close to being that much. Especially now. 

Maybe best to look for local outlets to try to form them.


----------



## DeliveryDude (Apr 21, 2019)

I just remembered I posted this. It's a shame there isn't a bigger userbase on this board anymore. Most of my posts nowadays are just me complaining about my life and it doesn't help as much as it did 15 plus years ago. I bet a lot of us would improve big-time if there was a legitimate area to organize group outings. The groups on meetup.com are pretty bland. It's like meetups at a church or a restaurant. Nothing in between.. Not really ideal.

PS: Those Meetup groups were targeted for shy people. I believe 2 of them closed and there is one farther away from me. But all of them were usually maximum one thing a week and it always seemed to involve food or a church or library to discuss anxiety. Maybe I'm being picky, but just seemed dull.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

DeliveryDude said:


> I just remembered I posted this. It's a shame there isn't a bigger userbase on this board anymore. Most of my posts nowadays are just me complaining about my life and it doesn't help as much as it did 15 plus years ago. I bet a lot of us would improve big-time if there was a legitimate area to organize group outings. The groups on meetup.com are pretty bland. It's like meetups at a church or a restaurant. Nothing in between.. Not really ideal.
> 
> PS: Those Meetup groups were targeted for shy people. I believe 2 of them closed and there is one farther away from me. But all of them were usually maximum one thing a week and it always seemed to involve food or a church or library to discuss anxiety. Maybe I'm being picky, but just seemed dull.


Use normal meet up.com groups?


----------



## DeliveryDude (Apr 21, 2019)

Lisa said:


> Use normal meet up.com groups?


I guess. It would be nice to be around fellow people who know what I'm dealing with though.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I was screwed 15 years ago.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I miss the friendliness I was greeted with when I first tried this site. But I wasn't here very long and gradually those people left.


----------



## DeliveryDude (Apr 21, 2019)

I_Exist said:


> I miss the friendliness I was greeted with when I first tried this site. But I wasn't here very long and gradually those people left.


Hey man, I turn 39 in August. How is life treating you? Do you find life better or worse compared to your younger days? Have you always had anxiety?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

DeliveryDude said:


> Hey man, I turn 39 in August. How is life treating you? Do you find life better or worse compared to your younger days? Have you always had anxiety?


My anxiety is less then it were when I was in school days. I don't know if age has anything to do with it.


----------



## DeliveryDude (Apr 21, 2019)

I_Exist said:


> My anxiety is less then it were when I was in school days. I don't know if age has anything to do with it.


I can handle it better in social situations like concerts or events, but I'm still just as bad doing things like dating or one on one things that involve eye contact.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

If you live near a large city, start your own social anxiety meetup.com group. I ran one for 5 years, there's no better way to make sure the events are things you want to do at places you want to go and times you can make it.

Of course, right now isn't a great time for in person groups.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

DeliveryDude said:


> I can handle it better in social situations like concerts or events, but I'm still just as bad doing things like dating or one on one things that involve eye contact.


In my experience there isn't any interaction in Concerts, just lots of people who only care about those they already know and the band that is playing. I never been on a date women don't like me. Unless this COVID-19 goes away there won't be anymore concerts, events, or anything else.


----------



## DeliveryDude (Apr 21, 2019)

I_Exist said:


> In my experience there isn't any interaction in Concerts, just lots of people who only care about those they already know and the band that is playing. I never been on a date women don't like me. Unless this COVID-19 goes away there won't be anymore concerts, events, or anything else.


Yeah, I mean concerts aren't social but at least you can be around other people and enjoy a good band without having a anxiety attack.


----------



## DeliveryDude (Apr 21, 2019)

Welp, that monthly fee to start a meetup.com group is pretty lame. Maybe I can find something on Facebook. Anything worth checking out? I just recently got back on Facebook after a long break.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Meetup's fee is worth it (if you're near a city) because they actually provide people (and then you get the people to donate to cover the costs). Facebook Groups don't really provide any people, you have to bring your own. That's my experience having made groups in both.


----------



## DeliveryDude (Apr 21, 2019)

Paul said:


> Meetup's fee is worth it (if you're near a city) because they actually provide people (and then you get the people to donate to cover the costs). Facebook Groups don't really provide any people, you have to bring your own. That's my experience having made groups in both.


How come you shutdown your group?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

DeliveryDude said:


> How come you shutdown your group?


It ran out of steam as the 1500 members slowly stopped showing up much. Also I was getting tired of all the driving it entailed (had to do the meetups in the population centers, which are not near where I live) and I wasn't getting much out of it anymore. The donations had still covered my costs but I decided it wasn't worth taking more for a group that hardly anybody was still attending, so I moved it to Facebook where it wouldn't cost anything, but it withered that much quicker there.

Then I created a hiking meetup (which doesn't require so much driving since city people will come up here to hike), and that would've done fine if the world hadn't shut down immediately after.


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

Gatherings are rare, even in the past, mostly they were people all in the big city. Granted I know some people did drive. I've only a few people and that was almost 10yrs ago. Nowdays everyone seems find with socialmedia and texting, hopefully this coronavirus lockdown makes them realize its a poor replacement and things change


----------



## marwon (Apr 18, 2020)

but this game @Paul mentionslooks great. I immediately started dreaming about attending a gathering dedicated to playing it. Of course it is doubly impossible for me to attend - apart from coronavirus, I guess there are not many people on this forum in my area. And the download link of the game seems broken, too.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

@marwon Oops, I've fixed the download. I made the game in order to play it with my social anxiety group, it got some conversations started.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

It's all been said,
Now it's all dead.
Then you realize,
It was never alive.
The more you seek,
The more you speak,
It's all worthless,
It's all pointless.
It's all meaningless,
But we got emotions.


----------

